# How to completely hide files /folders in XP with DOS



## Fiaz (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Open DOS ( Start>Run>type "cmd")
2. Use "cd" to move to the directory whose files you want to hide.
3. type the following command,

attrib +s +h *.*

suppose you want to hide the contents of the directory "d:\private" then type the commands below in DOS prompt:

cd\ (moves to the root directory)
D: (changes to drive D
cd private (moves to the directory called "private")
attrib +s +h *.* (hides all the files in that folder)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Assuming Windows won't see it, does that impact backups?

Personally, I feel more secure with encryption.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not to mention that this hack doesn't work. All I have to do is to enable viewing hidden and system folders in Folder Options in Explorer and I'll find them.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Doesn't even hide them in DOS

*Dir /ash* will show them just fine.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

When people can have their own accounts and set permissions on their files, why is this kind of thing even of any use any more?

Free encrypters are everywhere, too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> When people can have their own accounts and set permissions on their files, why is this kind of thing even of any use any more?


The short answer is that it's not.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are plenty of places in the file system where people would never look also.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, like using ADS to hide them sensitive text files...

But I think there is even a tool available now to expose ADS!
http://wareseeker.com/free-what-are-data-streams/

I agree that it's just better to encrypt files.
Either turn on EFS or use a third party utility, like WinRAR.
Or put them in a wrapper, containing an encrypted directory. tree.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Kruptos 2 may handle your encryption of fines just fine.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

buf said:


> Kruptos 2 may handle your encryption of fines just fine.


I use rcrypt.com

It's a DOS application, BTW.

But it works well.

I actually lost the password to one 
of my text files, about 10 years ago,
and I *finally* cracked it.

But hey, it is my own data file (scrambled).
Nobody else would ever waste that much time.,
unless they work for the CIA.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

This is no encryption program and it probably wont fool an experienced user but I find it useful for some things. It's called Free Hide Folder (because it's FREE  ). If anyone is interested, take a look here.

Raybro


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I use TrueCrypt to keep private files from other people. Benifits of TrueCrypt are that the data is encrypt and password protected. And if anyone did fine the Truecrypt container it would look like a file of random data. Plus you can just copy and paste the file anywhere to back it up.


----------



## ashleyfur (Apr 21, 2009)

Although there are many encryption programs, I feel interested in the way Fiaz gave...I'm kind of a computer idiot, so after hiding my files,how can I access to them again?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The method Fiaz gave only hides them if you have your system set to not show hidden/system files. And even then, if you have the status bar enabled in My Computer/Windows Explorer, it will tell you there are hidden files present. It will say *XX objects (plus xx hidden)
*
To undo it from the command line use this:
*attrib -s -h *.**
Even when hidden, if you know the file name, you can still open the file simply by typing the name into the Open File dialog, or, if it's associated with a program, by typing the complete path into the Run box or a Command Prompt.

To change View Settings to show hidden/system files in My Computer/Windows Explorer:
In Windows Explorer, click on *Tools | Folder Options* -> *View* tab
*Check* the following:
Display the contents of system folders (not present in Win2K/Vista)
Show hidden files and folders
*Uncheck* the following:
Hide extensions for known file types (WinXP/Vista)
Hide file extensions for known file types (Win2K)
Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)

Jerry
And Welcome to TSG!


----------



## ashleyfur (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! Although it seems a bit complicated to me, I'd love to try it.Just for fun~~~lol~~Thank you Jerry~~I always have piles of problem of the comp and internet,I love here!


----------



## deazy86 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the stuff guys, I was also looking for this!


----------



## sykokid3 (Jun 3, 2009)

LUK it wud be better if u use "*attrib +a +s +h +r*" rather than using only attrib +s +h in this way u are only hiding the file . 
But from my method u will be able to hide the file and make it a system attribute which is more better.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

None of those measures actually hide the file from anyone that wants to find them. In addition, it's very easy to find them, even in Windows without any 3rd party extensions.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

sykokid3 said:


> "*attrib +**a** +s +h +**r*"
> attrib +*s* +h


Its already being marked *s*ystem. All you've added is to set it *r*ead only, and setting the *a*rchive flag. Neither of which have any effect on it's visibility in DOS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TheOutcaste said:


> Its already being marked *s*ystem. All you've added is to set it *r*ead only, and setting the *a*rchive flag. Neither of which have any effect on it's visibility in DOS


Or Windows, you just have to turn off *Hide System Files* in Folder properties.


----------

